# Real Chicks with Real Guns....



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Post 'em if you have 'em...*








:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Let's not turn this into a swimsuit babe thread, please... Ok?

Please use some judgement...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*You got it.....*



Shipwreck said:


> Let's not turn this into a swimsuit babe thread, please... Ok?
> 
> Please use some judgement...


*...you heard the boss....no cheesecake please...this is a family friendly forum...ignore my first pic...your pics should be along these lines, OK?:smt1099 *


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

hurts my eyes


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Watch it Blast....*



Blastard said:


>


*...too much tushy showin'...can you clean it up a bit?:smt1099 *


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...too much tushy showin'...can you clean it up a bit?:smt1099 *


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...you heard the boss....no cheesecake please...this is a family friendly forum...ignore my first pic...your pics should be along these lines, OK?:smt1099 *


He asked you nicely, especially after that whole blow up on the previous photo thread. There was no reason to be a jerk over it.

I think people took advantage of posting those kind of photos in that previous thread. So, it is no wonder they set some rules. This is a firearm site, after all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*You need to lighten' up....*



DennyCrane said:


> He asked you nicely, especially after that whole blow up on the previous photo thread. There was no reason to be a jerk over it.
> 
> I think people took advantage of posting those kind of photos in that previous thread. So, it is no wonder they set some rules. This is a firearm site, after all.


*Denny....the purpose of these forums is to learn, share, and "have fun" within limits...if I'm being a jerk, than that's on you...and yes, it is a gun forum, but this is the OFFBEAT zone...some of the content may or may not pertain to guns...I'll try to be as perfect as you are, and just not have fun.:smt022 *


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Denny....the purpose of these forums is to learn, share, and "have fun" within limits...if I'm being a jerk, than that's on you...and yes, it is a gun forum, but this is the OFFBEAT zone...some of the content may or may not pertain to guns...I'll try to be as perfect as you are, and just not have fun.:smt022 *


Your arrogance continually amazes me


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Sounds Good To Me Move On


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *...you heard the boss....no cheesecake please...this is a family friendly forum...ignore my first pic...your pics should be along these lines, OK?:smt1099 *


NOW THERE'S "ONE NOT SO HOT MOMMA"...

Come on Shipwreck I like girls with guns not wearing much:smt007 Randall


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

scooter said:


> Your arrogance continually amazes me


:smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt097 :smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt097 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089

*Oh, did I mention that civilian life is for weenies?*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> :smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt097 :smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt015 :smt097 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089 :smt089
> 
> *Oh, did I mention that civilian life is for weenies?*


:smt005 :reading:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

*More PC Friendly Pics....*

:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Now _that's_ cute, Dustoff!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, can we add ourselves to the thread? I'm a chick with guns! LOL! I'll have to see if I can find the picture of me in my old armored uniform with my Sig and the Remington 870.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey me too. Just don't tell my wife- she doesn't know about the cross dressing thing. Add an a to my name and who do you have? Tonya.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey me too. Just don't tell my wife- she doesn't know about the cross dressing thing. Add an a to my name and who do you have? Tonya.


Thats just sick:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

*You want that I start a thread...*



tnoisaw said:


> Hey me too. Just don't tell my wife- she doesn't know about the cross dressing thing. Add an a to my name and who do you have? Tonya.


*...about "Real He-she's with real guns"?:mrgreen: *


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Hey, can we add ourselves to the thread? I'm a chick with guns! LOL! I'll have to see if I can find the picture of me in my old armored uniform with my Sig and the Remington 870.


www.wickedtemptation.com has uniforms you could use


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> www.wickedtemptation.com has uniforms you could use


Oh, if they're anything sleezy looking no one wants to see that on me. LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey me too. Just don't tell my wife- she doesn't know about the cross dressing thing. Add an a to my name and who do you have? Tonya.


I will give you a cookie if you slap on a dress and take a photo of yourself with your guns. :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I will give you a cookie if you slap on a dress and take a photo of yourself with your guns. :smt082


Ya and then I'd show up on the porn site "Chunky Middle Aged Men with Little Guns.com".


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Ya and then I'd show up on the porn site "Chunky Middle Aged cross dressing Men with Little Guns.com".


Fixed it for ya:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Fixed it for ya:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Thanks- I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Ya and then I'd show up on the porn site "Chunky Middle Aged Men with Little Guns.com".


Hey, that sounds kinda hot!


----------

